# About the 457 visa IELTS TEST



## bluejerry15 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Im Lex

We've been here in Australia for almost 4 years

My Dad held a 457 visa before and has already expired he was applying for a new visa again which is class UC subclass 457 visa and he attempted to took IELTS exam but he failed twice because in order to passed the IELTS exam which is required by the immigration you have to get 5 band score in each unit but in this case he always missed the READING Unit. My question is, if there's any limitation of taking the IELTS exam while he was under a bridging visa A? and My Dad's agent is forcing him to withdraw the application for the visa, is that even right to do by an agent? and the agent said that as soon as my Dad withdraw the application we only have 28 days to leave the country and I was thinking why would she do that?to us? everything was fine and only thing that my Dad need is to passed the IELTS exam..


Can somebody please help me with my Dad's situation,,,


Thank you

Lex


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

bluejerry15 said:


> My Dad's agent is forcing him to withdraw the application for the visa, is that even right to do by an agent?


An agent has no right to force the client into making a decision.
the agent's job is to aid an applicant and not to make him take decisions forcefully.
you should complain to MARA.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

bluejerry15 said:


> Hi Im Lex
> 
> We've been here in Australia for almost 4 years
> 
> ...


First of all for a 457 visa why IELTS is required?


----------



## bluejerry15 (Jan 3, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> An agent has no right to force the client into making a decision.
> the agent's job is to aid an applicant and not to make him take decisions forcefully.
> you should complain to MARA.


my concern is who/what is MARA?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MARA regulates migration agents and their professional behaviour and services. They investigate and deal with all complaints received from the public about MARA registered agents.

Please visit their website for more info: MARA


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

MaddyOZ said:


> First of all for a 457 visa why IELTS is required?


Even for a 457 visa, the applicant is required to prove that they have a good command of the English language, despite the requirements being lower than for GSM visas. This may be done in the form of letters and transcript issued the educational institution that the applicant previously attended, a passport (for citizens of eligible countries) or in the absence of this, an IELTS transcript.

@bluejerry - what evidence did your dad previously submit for his original 457 visa? If he is struggling to pass the test, I would suggest that he undertakes some evening classes or extra tuition to enable him to improve his score.


----------



## bluejerry15 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> Even for a 457 visa, the applicant is required to prove that they have a good command of the English language, despite the requirements being lower than for GSM visas. This may be done in the form of letters and transcript issued the educational institution that the applicant previously attended, a passport (for citizens of eligible countries) or in the absence of this, an IELTS transcript.
> 
> @bluejerry - what evidence did your dad previously submit for his original 457 visa? If he is struggling to pass the test, I would suggest that he undertakes some evening classes or extra tuition to enable him to improve his score.


Before my Dad applied for his first visa he only need to show that he can speak and communicate english with other Australian's which has been taken when he had to undergo an interview with the client. He applied the first visa without taking any IELTS examination. He only submit his skilled certificates and other reqiured documents in order to process the visa before but now since the law has changed about the processing of visa he is struggling in just only one unit which is READING. Do you think that there is any or other consideration about this situation? besides he already held a 457 visa before without any circumstances.

My other question if there's any limitation of taking the IELTS exam while we're still on a Bridging visa A until he passed the whole unit? My Dad has been doing some serious studies and he also took a tutor that could help him about the tests.


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

No he can take the test as many times as he wants until he passes or gives up and goes home! 

But seriously consider reporting or changing your migration agent. No agent has the right to try and bully someone into withdrawing their application if they do not wish to. You are paying for a service and it is your money and time you are wasting not theirs and they should just do what they are paid to do so long as it is within the law!


----------



## bluejerry15 (Jan 3, 2012)

_shel said:


> No he can take the test as many times as he wants until he passes or gives up and goes home!
> 
> But seriously consider reporting or changing your migration agent. No agent has the right to try and bully someone into withdrawing their application if they do not wish to. You are paying for a service and it is your money and time you are wasting not theirs and they should just do what they are paid to do so long as it is within the law!


,,,Ah? ok,,, thank you so much for the information,,, this means a lot for me and my Dad's,,, I hope that we can past this circumstances that we we're facing right now. I'll tell my Dad on what you told me about the agent.

May I please know you name? and are you working as an agent as well for the immigration?


Thank you,,


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

there are no migration agents on this forum...
All advice/suggestions on this forum are being shared by people who have encountered a similar situation as yours or have some knowledge about it.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Has your dad already applied for a new 457 visa? If he has, whilst he is on a bridging visa, immigration will typically give you a time limit for providing missing information/ documents - in this case, proof of his ability to communicate in English.

Therefore, whilst anyone can take an IELTS test as many times as they desire, if immigration has already imposed a time limit for providing the IELTS transcript, time may not necessarily be on your dad's side. In such case, your dad should contact immigration and ask for additional time to provide the transcript and immigration will consider whether to grant this request based on the reasons provided for the request. Normally, they will allow an extra 28 days or so.

Good luck to your dad and hope that he manages to get the score that he needs.

Agree with others that you should consider reporting your agent. Their job is to advise you and help you with your visa application and not dash your hopes. They should have informed your dad of the requirements for the IELTS test well in advance. The agent I used even went to so far as to offer guide notes and a list of places where I could take the test - that's the very least that a good agent should do for their client.


----------

